# Hygiene in Swimming Pools



## aonfocaleile (10 Aug 2006)

Just wanted to see what others thought of this.....

I was in the changing room of the gym yesterday evening and while I was changing, several ladies came in from the swimming pool, used the toilet and returned directly to the pool without washing their hands. I thought this was disgusting - surely you wash your hands automatically?? There was no one on reception when I was leaving but I'm going to mention it next time I'm there and see if the staff will put up a notice reminding swimmers to wash their hands. It got me thinking about hygiene in swimming pools in general, although I'm not sure its a subject I want to think too much about.


----------



## Sol28 (10 Aug 2006)

My personal rant about swimming pools are those people (mostly ladies) who either freshly spray themselves with perfume or wash themselves without rinsing off fully prior to getting in the pool.

You can actually taste the perfume as you swim past them - There is a noticeable 'wall' of scent even if they are 3-4 lanes away!

(As for washing their hands - have you thought about whether they washed the bits that their hands touched - Both are entering the water! The hands are the least problem!!!)


----------



## casiopea (10 Aug 2006)

Sol28 said:


> (As for washing their hands - have you thought about whether they washed the bits that their hands touched - Both are entering the water! The hands are the least problem!!!)



I lived in Italy for quite a while and when Id friends over to Dublin they were always bemused/confused by the lack bidets in homes and in ammenities.  Id often be met with confused statements like "how to do wash yourself after...."


----------



## ClubMan (10 Aug 2006)

aonfocaleile said:


> I was in the changing room of the gym yesterday evening and while I was changing, several ladies came in from the swimming pool, used the toilet and returned directly to the pool without washing their hands. I thought this was disgusting - surely you wash your hands automatically??


The chlorine in the water will most likely kill any germs. Personally it wouldn't worry me. Even if the wash their hands their hardly likely to wash their nether regions as _Sol28 _says.


----------



## RonanC (10 Aug 2006)

when you start to see "floaters" in your local swimming pool then its time to worry !!!


----------



## ClubMan (10 Aug 2006)

And if you're the one producing them then you *really *need to worry!


----------



## RonanC (10 Aug 2006)

ClubMan said:


> And if you're the one producing them then you *really *need to worry!


 

ha ha brilliant !!


----------



## Sol28 (10 Aug 2006)

ClubMan said:


> And if you're the one producing them then you *really *need to worry!


 
OK - the perfume thing is not quiet as bad as that!!


----------



## ney001 (10 Aug 2006)

I went as a guest to my brother's gym recently and was shocked and disturbed to notice that one girl was sitting down on the bench in the changing rooms completely naked - with no towel underneath, she then for a moment brought her foot up to the bench to check her toe nail - while sitting down!!.  My own gym has a rule about nakedness in the changing rooms i.e when walking/sitting around a towel must be work at least around the waist - didn't see any such signs in brother's gym.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Aug 2006)

ney001 said:


> My own gym has a rule about nakedness in the changing rooms i.e when walking/sitting around a towel must be work at least around the waist - didn't see any such signs in brother's gym.


Sounds like a prude's gym! If you can't be naked in the gym dressing/locker room then something's wrong...


----------



## ney001 (10 Aug 2006)

Nah not a prudes gym at all - nakedness is fine but if you're wandering around putting on make up, drying hair etc I think you should put on a towel, at least around your waist.  In all fairness nobody should sit on a bench without either underwear on or without sitting on a towel - this woman sat on a wooden bench completely naked with no towel under her - that's just nasty!


----------



## ClubMan (10 Aug 2006)

ney001 said:


> Nah not a prudes gym at all - nakedness is fine but if you're wandering around putting on make up, drying hair etc I think you should put on a towel, at least around your waist.


Why?


> In all fairness nobody should sit on a bench without either underwear on or without sitting on a towel - this woman sat on a wooden bench completely naked with no towel under her - that's just nasty!


Wouldn't bother me but then I don't tend to frequent womens' changing rooms as a habit.


----------



## ney001 (10 Aug 2006)

personally I prefer not to have to have conversations with women who are completely naked, big saggy bums and breasts hanging out (and that's just me!)  

I do think though that the warm/humid temperatures in gyms are a breeding ground for germs - let alone on the wooden benches and I personally wouldn't like to put my phone/hairbrush or other items down on a part of the bench were somebody had been sitting completely naked - I don't know these people and i don't know what their personal hygiene is like, therefore I think it safer for people to sit on towels.  


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/health/dietfitness.html?in_article_id=393921&in_page_id=1798&in_a_source=


----------



## MissRibena (10 Aug 2006)

Bloody nora lads, maybe ye should just go for a walk/run. 

Nakedness: No problem at all.  It's refreshing in other countries when you see how comfortable everyone is with their bodies and nudity.  I always have mental snigger watching the acrobatics that go on to keep a towel up when arranging getting dressed etc.

In all fairness, what exactly is the threat of using your phone after being put (upsidedown?) on a bench that someone (presumably out of the shower, therefore fairly clean) has just sat on?   Did anyone ever catch the black death from inhaling perfume in a swimmingpool?  One would imagine that seeing as it's designed for use on the body, it's threat as an inhalant would be fairly small.

I would have more (very mild) concerns about the cleanliness of the equipment inside the gym but it's not like I go around licking it or anything!!!

Rebecca


----------



## ney001 (10 Aug 2006)

MissRibena said:


> Bloody nora lads, maybe ye should just go for a walk/run.
> 
> In all fairness, what exactly is the threat of using your phone after being put (upsidedown?) on a bench that someone (presumably out of the shower, therefore fairly clean) has just sat on?   Did anyone ever catch the black death from inhaling perfume in a swimmingpool?  One would imagine that seeing as it's designed for use on the body, it's threat as an inhalant would be fairly small.
> 
> Rebecca




That's assuming phone is upside down and person has just had shower - not always the case I would imagine.  Point is - wood breeds germs, germs linger  and it's not just germs; without getting too personal  - I wouldn't like to find anybody else's little hairs on any of my possessions.  It's just as easy to put down a towel - if not then at least it's a bit more comfortable.  Re - nakedness guess I must be kind of prudish - I just don't feel the need to walk around naked - if people pull all kinds of acrobatics to get dressed without showing their body then it shows that these people aren't comfortable with the full frontal either - I guess if they don't want their own wobbly bits on show, they don't particularly want to see anybody elses.  While I myself don't engage in said acrobatics I do put on my underwear asap.  Ah feck it who am I kidding I'm a big prude and proud of it!


----------



## Sol28 (10 Aug 2006)

MissRibena said:


> Did anyone ever catch the black death from inhaling perfume in a swimmingpool?


 
Its not a hygiene issue - but its not a pleasant athmosphere to be assaulted by the latest perfume. Some people use so much there is a bow-wave of scent in the pool. Strong smells/chemicals give me headaches (and I know I'm not alone). 

My other rant would be people who use spray on deoderants in the changing rooms and manage to spray everywhere and everyone else other than their own body - use roll ons - or actually direct your spray, please.

Nakedness - No Hassles - Though invariable its those that shouldnt be naked that are!  And it is always funny to watch the undertowel acrobatics of those who get changed under them!


----------



## ney001 (10 Aug 2006)

Sol28 said:


> I
> 
> 
> Nakedness - No Hassles - Though invariable its those that shouldnt be naked that are!  And it is always funny to watch the undertowel acrobatics of those who get changed under them!




very unpleasant in a very funny kind of way to watch large naked women weighing themselves and going as far as taking off neckchains in case that has an effect!  - however I must say I don't care whether people or fat or skinny- walking around changing rooms completely naked is just feckin annoying and the changing rooms in my gym are very pleasant since they put up this little sign!.


----------



## Purple (10 Aug 2006)

ney001 said:


> very unpleasant in a very funny kind of way to watch large naked women weighing themselves and going as far as taking off neckchains in case that has an effect!  - however I must say I don't care whether people or fat or skinny- walking around changing rooms completely naked is just feckin annoying and the changing rooms in my gym are very pleasant since they put up this little sign!.


 It still sounds like you are a prude...


----------



## ClubMan (10 Aug 2006)

ney001 said:


> very unpleasant in a very funny kind of way to watch large naked women weighing themselves and going as far as taking off neckchains in case that has an effect!  - however I must say I don't care whether people or fat or skinny- walking around changing rooms completely naked is just feckin annoying and the changing rooms in my gym are very pleasant since they put up this little sign!.


Annoying to you maybe. Doesn't bother me or others by the looks of things. Personally it doesn't bother me whether people cover up or stay in the nip. I find it handy to stay in the nip from bench to (communal) shower and back where I swim rather than getting the towel wet. Do you have similar problems with open/communal showers by any chance?

Some of the tyranny of the "perfect" figure vibes in this thread are sort of depressing by the way...


----------



## ney001 (10 Aug 2006)

Guess I must be, me and all the other acrobats with their towels!


----------



## ney001 (10 Aug 2006)

Don't have communal showers either thank god!


----------



## ClubMan (10 Aug 2006)

ney001 said:


> Guess I must be, me and all the other acrobats with their towels!


Indeed - judging by your reaction to the nakedness of others I too reckon that you are a prude and maybe even have some irrational problem with same:


			
				ney001 said:
			
		

> was shocked and disturbed
> 
> that's just nasty!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sol28 (10 Aug 2006)

One thing I like in my gym - is that there are two floors in the changing rooms - And kids aren't allowed in the upstairs section (or anywhere after 7). I am prudish when kids are around. And even if I am staying downstairs - I always change upstairs.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Aug 2006)

Sol28 said:


> I am prudish when kids are around.


I'm beginning to worry about some people around here!


----------



## TarfHead (10 Aug 2006)

In the mens changing room of Total Fitness Coolock, there are some family changing cubicles where fathers can change their daughters in to and out of swimwear with some privacy.

It *really* annoys me to find men changing in that area when there is plenty of room in the rest of the changing room. Slobs with their undercarriage flopping around is not what my 4-year old daughter or anyone would choose to look at.

I complain to the desk but sure you might as well be talking to the wall.

With regard to hygiene, according to Ray D'Arcy , there are more harmful bacteria on an average mobile phone than on an average toilet seat. When asked which would he rather lick, he said if he had to he would have to go with the science and lick the toilet seat.

Point is .. it is better not to think too much about private hygiene in public places. What about people who leave the toilet without washing their hands ? You wash your hands and then touch the same door handle that they touched  .


----------



## ney001 (10 Aug 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Indeed - judging by your reaction to the nakedness of others I too reckon that you are a prude and maybe even have some irrational problem with same:




I think it's been established by now that I am a prude - and I'm quite glad that I am - I'm also happy that I appear to have joined the right gym


----------



## gramlab (10 Aug 2006)

Just wish all pools would pop in that special dye in that goes red when you take a pee. Would stop most people from doing it.
Whole hyiene thing wouldn't bother me too much but I take my 15month old girl now and again and having to keep a constant eye on her picking things up etc, almosts puts me off going.




> Recreate the fun of a visit to a public swimming pool in your home by
> filling the bath with cold water, adding two bottles of bleach, then
> urinating into it, before jumping in.


Pat Short


----------



## Sol28 (10 Aug 2006)

ClubMan said:


> I'm beginning to worry about some people around here!


 
To be fair - I help teach some kids and some mentally disabled adults in outdoor sports. And purely from a self preservation perspective and to make sure that I am never in position i can be accused of improper behaviour I will not change in their vicinity, or let them change in mine. Especially where in some people minds - homosexuality = paedophilia, or single (non-parental) male in vicinity of kids = paedophilia etc etc.

Anyway - Back to original topic!


----------



## Sol28 (10 Aug 2006)

Now you have me started ranting about gyms.

Another thing that gets me irritated is the guys who shave in the sauna/steam room. Where do they think their hair is going - I actually have been in a place where a previous sauna user must have rinsed their blade in the water bucket - Cos as soon as the water went on the fire there was a strong smell of burning hair! There's a member in our place that has been reported and warned about it - but still tries it on if none of the regulars dont say anything!


----------



## ClubMan (10 Aug 2006)

Sol28 said:


> Especially where in some people minds - homosexuality = paedophilia, or single (non-parental) male in vicinity of kids = paedophilia etc etc.


Fair point. It's a shame but probably a fact of life right now that men, and probably gay men in particular, have to go to such lengths to studiously prove that they don't represent any threat to children...


----------



## Sol28 (10 Aug 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Fair point. It's a shame but probably a fact of life right now that men, and probably gay men in particular, have to go to such lengths to studiously prove that they don't represent any threat to children...


 
Going through my instructor course - Child protection is such a big deal - So much so that even on a wet winters day we will get changed outside while the kids/students use the changing room. Better to be paranoid than be accused.


----------



## Murt10 (10 Aug 2006)

My particular fear in toilets.  

Someone comes in. Makes a mess/ has  an  accident, whatever. The person goes to the tap.  Turns  it on. Washes their hands. Turns the tap off, leaves the bathroom. I coome in a moment later  and use the same tap. I get my hands dirty turning it on.I  then get them dirty again turning this filthy tap off and I don't realise  it. I now believe my hands are clean and go off and prepare a salad, or a babies  bottle, or handle glasses or cutlery or whatever. 

Why doesn't that stupid crowd on TV that warn us about poisioning people with poor food preparation warn us about this not insignificant danger.

Personally,  I would love to see all taps in toilets replaced with taps that  have stalks, like in hospital.

Murt


----------



## PMU (11 Aug 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Sounds like a prude's gym! If you can't be naked in the gym dressing/locker room then something's wrong...



It's nothing to do with being a prude. It's a basic issue of  hygiene. If you visit a naturist camp (at least those in the UK) you are given a towel to carry with you, and you are supposed to sit on the towel when you sit down.  People who sit bareassed on shared benches in locker rooms show a total lack of respect for the hygiene concerns of others.


----------



## gauloise (11 Aug 2006)

If there really was such a genuine risk of infection from the type of contact described presumably toilet seats would have been done away with years ago? Or am I missing something here?


----------



## liteweight (11 Aug 2006)

gauloise said:


> If there really was such a genuine risk of infection from the type of contact described presumably toilet seats would have been done away with years ago? Or am I missing something here?



Yes you're missing something...a toilet seat has a hole IN it, so only the cheeks touch, whereas, the OP is describing a h*** ON a seat, if that's not too rude.


----------



## gauloise (11 Aug 2006)

liteweight said:


> Yes you're missing something...a toilet seat has a hole IN it, so only the cheeks touch, whereas, the OP is describing a h*** ON a seat, if that's not too rude.


 
But how can you be sure? You can have no idea of what does or doesn't touch for each individual out there. From a personal point of view I am one of those women referred to as being on the large side, wobbly etc..(hence my reason for going to the gym) letting it all hang out..I must remember not to talk to anyone the next time I go and practice at home how to cover up.


----------



## ney001 (11 Aug 2006)

gauloise said:


> But how can you be sure? You can have no idea of what does or doesn't touch for each individual out there. From a personal point of view I am one of those women referred to as being on the large side, wobbly etc..(hence my reason for going to the gym) letting it all hang out..I must remember not to talk to anyone the next time I go and practice at home how to cover up.




Well there is one way to be sure - sit on a towel then nobody has to guess whether or not your nether regions were touching the bench as you dried your feet.  Re talking to people etc - talk away to people if you like but if you see some people trying their best not to make eye contact with you and getting dressed under a towel - they would probably (like me) feel more comfortable if you didn't strike up a conversation while you were naked.


----------



## casiopea (11 Aug 2006)

ney001 said:


> sit on a towel then nobody has to guess whether or not your nether regions were touching the bench as you dried your feet.



Here in switzerland they are anything but prudish in the gym (most of the women stand around chat at length, blow dry hair, apply makeup completely naked its a constant source of amusement to many expats but thats another thread) but it is regarded as basic hygiene to lay a towel down on a seat before sitting on it naked, as is wearing flip flops into the shower, or showering before swimming in the pool.  Even lakeside there are showers available before you go swimming. 

They have cartoon diagrams showing this in our gym as many expats frequent it and wont necessarily speak German.  To be honest it (laying down a towel on a bench before sitting on it naked) hadnt struck me before I came here but now that Im used to it I really would regard it as basic hygiene.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Aug 2006)

Murt10 said:


> Personally,  I would love to see all taps in toilets replaced with taps that  have stalks, like in hospital.


Yeah - because this obviously works in hospitals now that _MRSA _has been eradicated. Er, um...


----------



## ClubMan (11 Aug 2006)

PMU said:


> It's nothing to do with being a prude. It's a basic issue of  hygiene. If you visit a naturist camp (at least those in the UK) you are given a towel to carry with you, and you are supposed to sit on the towel when you sit down.  People who sit bareassed on shared benches in locker rooms show a total lack of respect for the hygiene concerns of others.


I was mainly referring to people walking about etc. in the nip since _ney001_ and others seem to have problems with this. But people sitting down in the nip doesn't bother me personally either. The chances of some sort of contamination are miniscule I would imagine.


----------



## liteweight (11 Aug 2006)

ClubMan said:


> I was mainly referring to people walking about etc. in the nip since _ney001_ and others seem to have problems with this. But people sitting down in the nip doesn't bother me personally either. The chances of some sort of contamination are miniscule I would imagine.



Not so I'm afraid. I watched a program about this on Channel 4. The anus always contains bacteria which is transferred to underwear etc. If a body should break wind, even though it may be silent and discreet, the bacteria are  multiplied by 1000s. They likened it to someone sneezing. In that case, it would do you no good to sit on the other side of the bench...it's everywhere.

This program had me paranoid for weeks and it left one of my daughters with a phobia!! She now has a very strange ritual to perform every time she uses a public lavatory!


----------



## Sarah (11 Aug 2006)

"Yeah - because this obviously works in hospitals now that _MRSA _has been eradicated. Er, um..."


Apperantly MRSA is also the cause of alot of nurses not changing their uniform and wearing their uniform in and out of work....which is exceptionally unheygenic. I see nurses doing this all the time...in fact the catering staff of some well known hospitals are all told to change into a fresh uniform when they start their shift and change out of it before leaving. Only ever bringing their uniform out of the hospital when carrying it home to wash it. Also they are supplied with numerous uniforms.

But back to the naked sitting thing...i wouldnt consider myself to be prudish,perhaps men and wonems changing rooms differ in being at ease with nakedness, but i would feel very uncomfortable if someone stripped off completly on front of me and was parading around regardless if it is a changing room, and i would avoid any bench i seen someone sitting on bare a$$ed!! But it does make you think...whatever about just washed bums on seats...i have seen loads of people put their feet up on seats and benches to tie their runner laces...and some peoples runners are filthy dirty!!!


----------



## Ham Slicer (11 Aug 2006)

liteweight said:


> This program had me paranoid for weeks and it left one of my daughters with a phobia!! She now has a very strange ritual to perform every time she uses a public lavatory!




I'd love to hear it as I also have a strange ritual when using public toilets.

I never touch the door when exiting - I usually use a napkin that I'll have in my pocket to open the door.  If no napkin, I'll wait for someone else to open the door for me - this might mean hanging around for a few extra minutes pretending to use the mirror or over drying hands etc.  If nobody else around I will use my foot to open the door although this can be quite haphazard.


----------



## aonfocaleile (11 Aug 2006)

Ham Slicer said:


> I never touch the door when exiting - I usually use a napkin that I'll have in my pocket to open the door. If no napkin, I'll wait for someone else to open the door for me - this might mean hanging around for a few extra minutes pretending to use the mirror or over drying hands etc. If nobody else around I will use my foot to open the door although this can be quite haphazard.


 
Are you serious?? You wait for someone else to arrive or use your foot? What about when you're at home or work? Are the potential germs of colleagues/family members more acceptable to you? I'm curious.....


----------



## Ham Slicer (11 Aug 2006)

aonfocaleile said:


> Are you serious?? You wait for someone else to arrive or use your foot? What about when you're at home or work? Are the potential germs of colleagues/family members more acceptable to you? I'm curious.....



Deadly serious and I could go on.  Some animal exits without washing his hands and leaves his germs all over the door handle.  What do you propose?

Do you wash your hands when using the bathroom?

If not, why not?

If so, do you touch the handle when exiting?

When at home or work I open the door with some tissue and hold it open with my foot while I wash my hands.


----------



## TarfHead (11 Aug 2006)

Ham Slicer said:


> When at home or work I open the door with some tissue and hold it open with my foot while I wash my hands.


 
Perhaps you should change your AAM user name to *Niles Crane* (Frasier's brother)  .


----------



## aonfocaleile (11 Aug 2006)

I always wash my hands! (See original post) I just prefer not to think too much about some of the hygiene issues that have been discussed here such as toilet seats, benches in gyms etc. because I think that we could get far too worked up about these things. The body is surely able to cope with a certain amount of bacteria etc.  I've carried a phrase that some of my college buddies used to say regularly when their hygiene standards were questioned - "worry about it when you get a pain in your stomach" with me for many years.

An earlier poster was concerned re touching the doorhandle or whatever and then preparing food, potentially with 'germs' all over your hands. I get around this by washing my hands in the kitchen immediately before I prepare food.


----------



## Ham Slicer (11 Aug 2006)

aonfocaleile said:


> An earlier poster was concerned re touching the doorhandle or whatever and then preparing food, potentially with 'germs' all over your hands. I get around this by washing my hands in the kitchen immediately before I prepare food.




What if you're not preparing food for the next three or four hours.  You'll probably touch your face, your partner, kids, car etc.  What if you're out and buy a sandwich - will you wash your hands then?  Just interested.

As a kid I often used to drop my sweats on the ground, pick them up, bless myself and start chewing.  I never got a pain in my stomach.  I don't think Arnold was looking down on me either.  So by your reasoning if I drop my sandwich on O'Connell Street during the week there should be no harm in blessing it and picking it up and munching away.

Excuse me if I pass on your mantra.

Believe me I haven't opened a door with my foot since I was in college many years ago.  There's nearly always someone else around to open the door for me so it's no big deal to stick to the system I have.  I know we can't avoid germs all the time but that doesn't mean when it's easy to avoid we shouldn't do so.


----------



## MissRibena (11 Aug 2006)

Here's one that will give the hygiene-freaks nightmares for weeks (although I admit, I have qualms about this myself) ......

In my gym, plenty of the mammies give their kids bananas, crisps etc. to eat after swimming as they are getting changed, while sitting on these very same benches!  It keeps them quiet, mind you. 

Rebecca


----------



## ney001 (11 Aug 2006)

I don't think I'm a hygiene freak - I usually don't worry too much about germs etc but the bench thing does annoy me - may as well ask the person could you borrow their used underwear for the day! -


----------



## aonfocaleile (11 Aug 2006)

Ham Slicer said:


> What if you're not preparing food for the next three or four hours. You'll probably touch your face, your partner, kids, car etc. What if you're out and buy a sandwich - will you wash your hands then? Just interested.


 
Nope - I don't even think about it. And I'm almost never sick, so it hasn't affected me in any major way. 

On a slightly differnt note - this happened last week in the dressing room of the gym. A mother was insistent that her child didn't set foot on the floor of the room (child was standing on a towel). Fair enough. She then combed the childs hair and dumped the hair on the ground. I challenged her on it - not because of the hygiene, but because of the pure hypocrisy of her actions.


----------



## liteweight (11 Aug 2006)

My daughter always carries paper napkins with her. She also carries anti bacterial wipes. It goes like this...She enters the public loo with hand wrapped in napkin...same hand opens cubicle. Anti bacterial wipe is used on loo seat, which she then won't sit on!! Does the business and in fairness uses anti bacterial wipe on seat after her. She also refuses to touch first few sheets of toilet roll as others will have touched it while wiping their ***. Flushes all of the above. Uses fresh napkin/toilet roll to open door. Uses this to turn on taps. Uses toilet roll to turn off taps. If no paper towels, prefers to shake her hands dry. Waits for someone else to open the door (hope you two never meet in public loo HamSlicer, it'd be a Mexican stand-off), or else uses another napkin. If no more are available she'll use the sleeve of her jumper but she'll change it immediately she comes home. She's not as bad lately, some steps have been dropped. It drives me nuts when we go into town together!


----------



## Vanilla (11 Aug 2006)

> hope you two never meet in public loo HamSlicer, it'd be a Mexican stand-off),


 
LOL, brilliant.


----------



## MissRibena (11 Aug 2006)

It's not very environmentally friendly though; all this paper and wipes and chemcials etc.  All of which need even more chemicals to neutralise them (on top of whatever needs to be done to treat the original waste).  I bet the bugs have a right laugh.  All this effort and then they mutate and become resiliant and kill you anyway.

Seriously, a lot of this cleaning thing is a bit of a cod.  It's chemical/pharma companies selling us chemicals (expensively for the brand conscious or a Lidl-prices for the price-conscious) so that they can then sell the water treatment guys even more chemicals to neutralise the first set.

Not to mention the time and energy that goes into cleaning stuff that's already clean. It's just another thing to keep us busy and broke and stop us thinking about anything serious.  I mean did you ever see all the gear for cleaning barbeques, special trays and sprays and all the ads with the shiny silver grills?  If you ever see grills in Australia they aren't silver shiny. 

I don't think I sit down on a bench in the nip anyway and this thread will probably have me watching everyone's gym behaviour from now on but as for using napkins to open doors ....

Rebecca


----------



## fobs (11 Aug 2006)

> My daughter always carries paper napkins with her. She also carries anti bacterial wipes. It goes like this...She enters the public loo with hand wrapped in napkin...same hand opens cubicle. Anti bacterial wipe is used on loo seat, which she then won't sit on!! Does the business and in fairness uses anti bacterial wipe on seat after her. She also refuses to touch first few sheets of toilet roll as others will have touched it while wiping their ***. Flushes all of the above. Uses fresh napkin/toilet roll to open door. Uses this to turn on taps. Uses toilet roll to turn off taps. If no paper towels, prefers to shake her hands dry. Waits for someone else to open the door (hope you two never meet in public loo HamSlicer, it'd be a Mexican stand-off), or else uses another napkin. If no more are available she'll use the sleeve of her jumper but she'll change it immediately she comes home. She's not as bad lately, some steps have been dropped. It drives me nuts when we go into town together!


 
I would worry that your daughter hasn't a mild form of OCD as this seems excessive to say the least.


----------



## liteweight (11 Aug 2006)

fobs said:


> I would worry that your daughter hasn't a mild form of OCD as this seems excessive to say the least.



You wouldn't say that if you saw the state of her room!!!!

No, I have to say the documentary gave me the heebie jeebies too and I've become much more conscious when using any public convenience. I do believe however, that we're affecting children's immune systems with all this over zealous behaviour with regard to cleaning. Reports have even shown that it may be one of the reasons that so many children today have asthma.

Let that be a lesson to you and next time they want to drink from the bowl...let them.......or is that dogs???


----------



## Ham Slicer (11 Aug 2006)

fobs said:


> I would worry that your daughter hasn't a mild form of OCD as this seems excessive to say the least.




It's more likely to be a phase.

When I used to live with my grandparents years ago I used to spend hours worrying about things like making sandwiches etc.  I was my hands but the knife handle isn't clean.  I wash the knife but the tap isn't clean.  How do I get the butter if the fridge door isn't clean, lid off the butter etc. and it just went round and round.

I'm almost better now!


----------



## TarfHead (11 Aug 2006)

liteweight said:


> My daughter always carries paper napkins with her. She also carries anti bacterial wipes .. It drives me nuts when we go into town together!


 
What about door handles in shops, merchandise in shops, food in a sandwich shop ??? Does she not freak out over the possibilities and hidden horrors ?

You have to draw the line somewhere and trust that your body has developed enough defences over time to cope with normal human existence.


----------



## liteweight (11 Aug 2006)

TarfHead said:


> What about door handles in shops, merchandise in shops, food in a sandwich shop ??? Does she not freak out over the possibilities and hidden horrors ?
> 
> You have to draw the line somewhere and trust that your body has developed enough defences over time to cope with normal human existence.



No she has absolutely no problem anywhere else. She would have a problem with a bare a$$ on a gym bench though I'm sure. Neither does she do this at home and has been known (on occasion) to clean the bathrooms in the house. It definitely stems from watching this Channel 4 documentary.


----------



## Murt10 (12 Aug 2006)

Speaking of Channel4 both myself and the kids loved watching Kim and Aggie in "How clean is your house". The state of the toilets there was amazing. The immune system of the people using them must have been very high.

One woman, putting a pair of stirrups covered in horsesh** into the dishwasher, along  with her dirty dishes and cutlery was something I found hilarious. Warped sense of humour I suppose.


Murt


----------



## liteweight (12 Aug 2006)

Well I spoke to the daughter just in case she has OCD and I was ignoring it. I made light of it mind you. She says the anti bacterial wipes only lasted a week after the documentary and then she dropped the habit. Apparently it was too much hassle and you'd wet yourself by the time you stood in q, wiped seat etc. (wonder if she has bladder problem?). Still won't touch handles or taps. She says it was also the ads that show you leaving the bathroom and handling food and surfaces (you know the one where they show the woman transferring what's on her hands onto every surface in her house, and the house ends up looking like something from CSI Miami!!) which affected her. She likes to visit a bathroom before going for her lunch in town and if she handles the taps and doors in public loo, the documentary/adds flash up in her mind and puts her off her food. She has no problem at home or in anyone else's house.

I asked her about the bench in the gym and she thought it was disgusting, a man sitting on the bench naked is bad enough, but a woman has more orifices to splay on the bench!! Jeez, I started on this topic with no problem, now I have a daughter with OCD and possible bladder problems!!!!!!!!


----------



## bearishbull (12 Aug 2006)

God i wouldnt be worried about anything like that(body can deal with any thing of that nature and its impossible to avoid bacteria etc no matter how hard you try) , id be more but still not seriously worried about the likes of these which are in every one of us
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4223984.stm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/manchester/3865913.stm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/3768867.stm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4549245.stmhttp://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4223984.stm


----------



## Gordanus (12 Aug 2006)

liteweight said:


> You wouldn't say that if you saw the state of her room!!!!



I'm not suggesting that your daughter has ocd but people with OCD may obsess about one thing and not worry about others.  There was a prog an Channel 4 (of course) about a woman whose hands were crackedd with the amount of handwashing she did to 'protect' herself, but who lived in a complete tip.   

Lots of hygiene is commonsense.........but then some people think spitting is ok!


----------



## liteweight (12 Aug 2006)

Ok so I talked to a eminent pschologist friend who has known the daughter all her life. When he stopped laughing.....he told me I had nothing to worry about. Although it's true that OCD patients can focus on one thing, like handwashing,  when it comes to situation like the above then the compulsion would lead her to behave in this manner whenever she used a toilet other than her own. This is not the case. He also thinks bare a$$es on benches are disgusting. To paraphrase.."it shows a reckless disregard for the health of others, particularly the very young and the very old".

However, he is mildly worried about me now that a thread of this nature could make me feel compelled to call him!!!


----------



## Meccano (13 Aug 2006)

About 10 years ago I was living in an apartment complex in Dublin that had its own health club. I used it a lot.
One day I went for a workout and a swim, followed by a few minutes in the hot tob. There were three other people in the hot-tub, a small kid and two women.

Later that evening I began getting that 'aches and pains' feeling you sometimes have when a good dose of the cold is on the way. I also noticed my right foot was feeling uncomfortable.
As the evening wore on I began to feel worse - developed a stonker of a headache (I never get headaches). I took to my bed early.

During the night I woke in a pool of sweat, feeling like I was dying! Body was aching from head to toe, especially the right foot! I swung out of bed and turned the light on - and was quite surprised to see my right foot was no longer recogniseable as a foot....it looked more like a baloon with toes. The swelling went half way up my shin.

Realising something was seriously amiss I got dressed and (believe it or not) drove myself to hospital.
I was left waiting for 5 hours in quite excruciating pain before they got round to dealing with me. The Doc took one look at it and said he was admitting me. I was put in a ward, on an intravenous antibiotic drip. 

I spent *a week* in Beaumont hospital. The swelling took two days to recede. The Doc told me that if I'd waited much longer before going to the ER I stood the chance of the bug causing meningitis. 
We talked about how I picked this up, and both came to the conclusion that a small break in skin between my toes on the right foot had probably allowed the infection in - and it probably came from the Hot Tub.

Now, I still use a gym (not the same place) but I'm scrupulous about hygiene. I use flip flops all the time, I spray my feet with a fungicide when I dry off, I only ever sit on my towel (that includes the sauna) - but MOST OF ALL, I never NEVER will get in a hot tub again as long as I live. They are breeding grounds for infection - a blood warm soup of pee/fecal matter/sweat/dead skin/'bodily secretions' etc....just think about it! 
The very idea of them now revolts me! How do people consider them pleasurable? YUCK!!! DOUBLE YUCK!!


----------



## delgirl (13 Aug 2006)

A friend of mine has a hot tub - I don't use it, particularly after reading about the following case:

"An inquest jury in Dublin heard that Robert Brophy (69) of Knocklyon died in April 2003, six weeks after contracting Legionnaire's Disease. The investigation into his death showed that he picked up the bacteria by dipping his hand in a hot tub while viewing a property in Dalkey with his wife and one of his daughters."


----------



## car (14 Aug 2006)

Im sure the above incidents did happen, but you could pick up the paper any monday morning and read reports of people being killed in car accidents.  does that stop you driving?

As for worrying about whats in the hot tubs?  do you use swimming pools?  same things are in them.


----------



## Sol28 (14 Aug 2006)

car said:


> Im sure the above incidents did happen, but you could pick up the paper any monday morning and read reports of people being killed in car accidents. does that stop you driving?
> 
> As for worrying about whats in the hot tubs? do you use swimming pools? same things are in them.


 
Fully Agree - I use swimming pools 2-3 times a week (always followed by Sauna's and Jacuzzi's). I spend a fair bit of time upside in the Liffey and the Boyne. In general my immune system tends to be a lot stronger than those around me. 

Our bodies have to be primed by antigens so as to enable a strong immune system. Too much cleanliness is just as bad as too little. I wonder what the proportion of people being killed/maimed by cars as opposed to those sitting in a Jacuzzi or gym bench is? Isnt this what turned Howard Hughes (and others) into such recluses?


----------



## Meccano (14 Aug 2006)

Regarding swimming pools - the water is at a relatively low temperature, and well chlorinated. Also, there is a dilution effect in a large pool.

With a Hot Tub - the water is WARM which is ideal for culturing bacteria, the water volume is low, which means potentially higher concentrations of nasties. The chlorine level in hot tubs is never as high as in the pool (as far as I can observe), and the filter system in most hot tubs is working hard when in constant use. Some gyms have introduced mandatory 'rest sessions' for their hot tub - to allow the filter to work under less strain. If your gym doesn't implement such rest cycles just have a look for the evidence of filter failure - loads of scum floating on the water surface and adhering to the tub walls.
Besides all that - the thought of being in the same hot bath of water with someone who's recently had a crap and not wiped their butt properly is disgusting. Sh1t dissolves in hot water you know. 

As regards open water - depends really, doesn't it. If its clean fast flowing water, why worry? But if its stagnant brackish water you DO stand a chance of getting Leptospirosis (Weils Disease) - http://www.leptospirosis.org/medical/overview.php which is potentially fatal.

Its one thing to get a nasty disease taking part in risk activities, but most people don't expect to get a disease from using their 'Health' club!

Yes, more people get killed in car crashes than in hot-tub accidents....but dying from a hot tub bug is a particularily stupid way to go, don't you think?


----------



## Sol28 (14 Aug 2006)

Meccano said:


> As regards open water - depends really, doesn't it. If its clean fast flowing water, why worry? But if its stagnant brackish water you DO stand a chance of getting Leptospirosis (Weils Disease) - http://www.leptospirosis.org/medical/overview.php which is potentially fatal.
> 
> Its one thing to get a nasty disease taking part in risk activities, but most people don't expect to get a disease from using their 'Health' club!
> 
> Yes, more people get killed in car crashes than in hot-tub accidents....but dying from a hot tub bug is a particularily stupid way to go, don't you think?


 
Weils Disease is a risk - But once you are aware of the risks and keep an eye out for the symptoms and run to the Doc straight away it is treatable ( as long as you tell the Doc to test for it)

But like anything - You assess the risks and you play the advantages against the disadvantages. Hot Tub - Disadvantages: As outlined Previously, Advantages: Stress Management etc (Stress being a huge indirect killer). 

As for stupid ways to go - i have already jumped out of planes and off bridges, swum with sharks and a multitude of other risks. Life's for living! Still think our world is overly obsessed with killing off every bug. In the past I have worked with parasite infested rat s**t. I still washed my hands, went home, prepared and ate dinner. If I had got paranoid I would never have been able to eat food for a long time! (Having said that - I still wont eat rare meat!)


----------



## howareya (21 Aug 2006)

Back to the showering before getting into the swimming pool.  
i was in having a shower when these two other women came in and started shaving their armpits.  Now i'm sorry but there are some things that should be done at home and this is definately one of them.  I left the shower area straight away cos the taught of their underarm hair floating round my toes turned my stomach.


----------



## Purple (31 Aug 2006)

howareya said:


> Back to the showering before getting into the swimming pool.
> i was in having a shower when these two other women came in and started shaving their armpits.  Now i'm sorry but there are some things that should be done at home and this is definately one of them.  I left the shower area straight away cos the taught of their underarm hair floating round my toes turned my stomach.



The last gym I was in made it clear that anyone shaving in the shower or steam room would be kicked out.

On the main topic I was in a swimming pool with the kids at a seaside resort in Waterford last week and there was enough pubic hair on the floor in the changing area to fill a bin bag. There were also plasters on the ground beside the swimming pool and loads of general grime on the bottom of the pool. I won't be back.


----------



## Ham Slicer (31 Aug 2006)

Purple said:


> ... there was enough pubic hair on the floor in the changing area to fill a bin bag. .



Reminds me of a line from Porkies - "enough wool to knit a jumper"


----------



## ZEGAR (31 Aug 2006)

All this chat reminds me of the time I was changing in the gym and a lady behind me started chatting.I turned around and dhe had her left leg up on the bench and not a stitch of clothing on her..Well you can imagine the view I got..I did not know where to look.


----------



## ragazza (31 Aug 2006)

I'm glad to hear it's not just me who opens toilet door with a tissue or their foot.

Where I work, NO-ONE washes their hands after going to the bathroom - and believe me from the noises and rustles coming from the cubicles they are often doing big business. They come out of the cubicle, say hi and unashamedly walk straight out the door, leaving me aghast.
They'll then come over to my PC and sprawl their dirty fingers all over my screen/desk/documents.
Myself and the other expats (I live abroad) ALL open the toilet door with a tissue because we are totally disgusted by it!

In my gym, I never see anyone sitting on the benches naked - but if they did I would _not_ be happy putting down my bag/waterbottle etc on top of where they had sat - its not a matter of dying from their germs - but who wants a short 'n' curly hair or some suspect moisture stuck to their belongings!


----------



## demoivre (1 Sep 2006)

ragazza said:


> I'm glad to hear it's not just me who opens toilet door with a tissue or their foot.
> 
> Where I work, NO-ONE washes their hands after going to the bathroom - and believe me from the noises and rustles coming from the cubicles they are often doing big business. They come out of the cubicle, say hi and unashamedly walk straight out the door, leaving me aghast.
> They'll then come over to my PC and sprawl their dirty fingers all over my screen/desk/documents.
> Myself and the other expats (I live abroad) ALL open the toilet door with a tissue because we are totally disgusted by it!



The same germs that are on the door handle are going to be  on your key board, documents etc. - how do you protect yourself, surgical gloves?


----------



## demoivre (1 Sep 2006)

ZEGAR said:


> All this chat reminds me of the time I was changing in the gym and a lady behind me started chatting.I turned around and dhe had her left leg up on the bench and not a stitch of clothing on her..Well you can imagine the view I got..I did not know where to look.



I've no problem at all with naked males in the mens room or naked females in the womens room. However  I do have a problem with men bringing their eight , nine and ten year old daughters in to the mens room ! Totally out of order imo and there's no way I'd bring any of my three girls ( youngest seven) in with me - school going age should be the cut off point imo.


----------



## TarfHead (1 Sep 2006)

demoivre said:


> .. I do have a problem with men bringing their eight , nine and ten year old daughters in to the mens room ! Totally out of order imo and there's no way I'd bring any of my three girls ( youngest seven) in with me - school going age should be the cut off point imo.


 
I agree - six is the cut-off in Total Fitness - my six-year old needs to become independently proficient at changing if the trips with his mother & sister are to continue.


----------



## liteweight (1 Sep 2006)

TarfHead said:


> I agree - six is the cut-off in Total Fitness - my six-year old needs to become independently proficient at changing if the trips with his mother & sister are to continue.



Women in changing rooms seeing a little girl alone would give her a hand with anything she needed. Do you think the same would hold true for a little boy in a men's dressing room? I'd hope so!


----------



## Sunny (1 Sep 2006)

liteweight said:


> Women in changing rooms seeing a little girl alone would give her a hand with anything she needed. Do you think the same would hold true for a little boy in a men's dressing room? I'd hope so!


 

The way the world is going, I wouldn't go near a young boy on his own in a changing room even if he put his pants on backwards and his shoes on his wrong feet..Sad to say but it is just not worth the risk


----------



## Sol28 (1 Sep 2006)

Sunny said:


> The way the world is going, I wouldn't go near a young boy on his own in a changing room even if he put his pants on backwards and his shoes on his wrong feet..Sad to say but it is just not worth the risk


 
Snap! And if you did help - Invariably its that kid's mother that would then kick up such a fuss - not thank you for helping their kid.


----------



## liteweight (1 Sep 2006)

Sunny said:


> The way the world is going, I wouldn't go near a young boy on his own in a changing room even if he put his pants on backwards and his shoes on his wrong feet..Sad to say but it is just not worth the risk



It is indeed...very sad to say!!  Even sadder is that I agree with you.


----------



## ragazza (7 Sep 2006)

demoivre said:


> The same germs that are on the door handle are going to be on your key board, documents etc. - how do you protect yourself, surgical gloves?


 
Its not a case of protecting myself - I'm not going to die from a few germs. It's just the disgusting ick factor. In the toilets, the door handle has fresh germs/urine/etc placed onto it - hopefully by the time they have reached my desk, they'll have rubbed them off a bit on their own documents/faces/clothes.


----------

